# How did you do it?



## lovegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

I have posted a few things on here...my marriage has been non existant for the past 4 yrs...its time....how did you get the nerve...courage, wow...anyone else have this issue.:scratchhead:


----------



## lovegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

Actually ...we have been separated those 4 yrs living in the same house. I realized that after reading posts regarding seperations.


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

"I've been thinking....I think it is time to separate/divorce". Deep breath and see what is said. You may want to go for a consultation with a lawyer first to see what you're rights are.

It is never easy. When my STBX dropped the bomb, it took me 3 weeks to let it sink in....

I filed for legal separation and will file for divorce even though he was the one that wanted it.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

lovegreen said:


> I have posted a few things on here...my marriage has been non existant for the past 4 yrs...its time....how did you get the nerve...courage, wow...anyone else have this issue.:scratchhead:


Go read my threads.....
I started posting before I left up until now....
We are in the same boat and I'm still :scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If you've been separated 4 years, just file. What are you waiting for?


----------

